# I've literally never cleaned a car... where do I start?



## iGenie (May 4, 2016)

So I went to two different hand carwashes yesterday and ended up spending £30 all in all and both were rubbish and I have smear marks on my car... So I feel now as I have a nice car I should really look after it myself. So what would be a good shopping list of stuff I should buy in order to start looking after it myself? Like I can YouTube videos and tutorials but I just have no idea on what products etc.

Thanks


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

washing up liquid and wire wool. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Get onto detailing world and start reading. 2 Bucket method for starters


----------



## TTQS1 (Oct 14, 2013)

bhoy78 said:


> Get onto detailing world and start reading. 2 Bucket method for starters


+1 Good advice.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I never ever take my car to a hand wash place, two bucket method is a good start, pressure washer, snow foam, microfibre towels the list is endless tbh, just depends on the individual and what you want to achieve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Step 1: don't buy a dark coloured car.

Otherwise, pressure wash it down first if you can, remove the big bits of dirt etc.

Use a microfiber mitt with car shampoo and wash down the panels, work top to bottom.

I tend to do the wheels with the left over. Rinse it all off with the pressure washer again.

Dry with a nice big microfiber towel.

Maybe slap on some wax to provide a protective layer.

Twice a year use some light polish and maybe a clay bar to really remove the worst of the grime, then seal or wax the paint twice.


----------



## muppet05 (May 22, 2016)

Buy wisely so go for concentrated shampoo, a decent polish or somehting like Auto Finesse Tripple. Finish with a decent soft wax. 
A gel based tyre dressing with last longer. As with the shampoo go for a concentrated wheel cleaner like Bilberry. 
Buy some general purpose micro fibres, decent ones for polishing and wax removal, a good wash mitt or pad, brushes and grit guards.

Once you get the hand of things spend a little more and add a quick detailer, glass cleaner and trim dressings.

DW is a good place to start.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Forget these expensive car shampoos I use Johnsons Baby bath and have for years ever since Dave on her (who is also a Swisvax detailer) recommended it to me


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Go on YouTube, search for Junkman2000, and start at the 'two-bucket method' video.

He can be a little long-winded but a lot of what he says is good advice.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi 
I was in the same boat as you before the weekend.
This is what I did..........
It might seem like I'm sponsored by auto glym but I'm not lol
I got given a pack or fluids for Christmas, and then saw a rep at an event on Saturday
So asked what applicator bits I needed to use the pack and bought them!

Started by hosing down the car with a sprinkler on the hose
I think a pressure washer is preferred but couldn't be arsed to get mine out!

Then washed the car with some shampoo and a big mitt thing I got from auto glym (£4 I think?)
Rinsed with hose sprinkler thing

I bought some clay a few months ago and have had a few goes previously
Then mixed a double strength shampoo mix and started with the clay 
Takes a while but well worth it!

Then another wash with the mitt thing and rinsed with the hose
Then dried with a chamois leather!

Next polish, using an auto glym 'high tech applicator' which is basically a sponge lol (2 quid?)
Then leave to dry and buff off with a microfibre towel (auto glym lol and 2 squids?)

Finally, used an ordinary clean house duster to put the protector on.
Had to leave it for half an hour before another buff with a different microfibre jobbie

Then set back with a cider and admired my handiwork!
That's what I did and worked for me?
If you want more detail just ask!
Jez


----------



## muppet05 (May 22, 2016)

^ Good start but replace the shammy with a proper drying towel and use a foam pad to apply the protector. Remove with a microfibre.


----------

